# Scousers



## stereotypical (Jun 1, 2007)

Not many round here anymore is there??

So c'mon let on people show of strength and all that

Alright la


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 1, 2007)

they all disappeared up cilla blacks arsehole. Good sense of humour that lot. Right up her arse.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

a'right la. [/birkenhead]


----------



## Pingu (Jun 1, 2007)

who you telling allright kidda?

[/birkenhead.. now posh woolyback twat]


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> a'right la. [/bEEEEEEirkkkkkkkkkenED]


fixed


 



Nah, no scousers here...you can't be a scouser and live in St Helens, they'll glass you.  They're lovely like that.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> fixed



I live on the posh bit of the wirral now. gerry marsden lives just around the corner from me. And stan boardman. And some liverpool players. Never met em though. my wife was introduced to gerry, they didn't introduce me because, quite rightly, they assumed i'd try and scrounge money off him 

I saw mark wright ranting on the phone the other day while mrs mungy was reversing the van into our drive.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> I live on the posh bit of the wirral now. gerry marsden lives just around the corner from me. And stan boardman. And some liverpool players. Never met em though. my wife was introduced to gerry, they didn't introduce me because, quite rightly, they assumed i'd try and scrounge money off him
> 
> I saw mark wright ranting on the phone the other day while mrs mungy was reversing the van into our drive.


Stan Boardman?  Can I come and petrol bomb his house please, and give the cunt something to really cry about?

I don't suppose you know where Nigel Blackwell lives do you...?


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Stan Boardman?  Can I come and petrol bomb his house please, and give the cunt something to really cry about?
> 
> I don't suppose you know where Nigel Blackwell lives do you...?



feel free to have a go at stan. dunno where he lives, like I said they know better than to introduce me to these rich folk  

who is nigel blackwell?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> feel free to have a go at stan. dunno where he lives, like I said they know better than to introduce me to these rich folk
> 
> *who is nigel blackwell*?


You live on the Wirral, and you don't know who Nigel Blackwell is? 


Well, if you don't know, I'm not telling you!


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

oh _him_.

Last I heard he finally got his Dukla Prague away kit and was living in a retirement flat in the Costa-Del-New-Brighton


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> *oh him.*
> Last I heard he finally got his Dukla Prague away kit and was living in a retirement flat in the Costa-Del-New-Brighton


Thank god for google eh mungy?


----------



## chio (Jun 1, 2007)

Who let the Scousers on here?


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Thank god for google eh mungy?



 




			
				chio said:
			
		

> Who let the Scousers on here?



the server is up on bricks as we speak. the birkonians will be along shortly to steal the bricks.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Who let the Scousers on here?


Fuck off posh Cheshire cat


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> the server is up on bricks as we speak. the *birkonians will be along shortly *to steal the bricks.


Yeh, once they've finished their smack


----------



## Mungy (Jun 1, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yeh, once they've finished their smack



nope. steal the bricks, sell em, then buy smack


----------



## northernhord (Jun 2, 2007)

I grew up believing all yer scousers were theiving fuckers who's nick yer eyes out of yer head whilst you slept, such was the contempt from Salfordians and man united fans that i grew up in.

Ive met some top scousers over the years though, Including one on top of a mountain in Northern Marocco and a scouse viola player who I lived with whilst at Uni.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 2, 2007)

can you still be a scouser if you move to london?


----------



## northernhord (Jun 2, 2007)

Miss-Shelf said:
			
		

> can you still be a scouser if you move to london?



If a scouser lived there for years they would become a londoner


----------



## chio (Jun 2, 2007)

But it doesn't work the other way; no matter how long a Londoner lived in Liverpool they'd never be a Scouser


----------



## likesfish (Jun 2, 2007)

remember a scouser at a hostel ranting everyone treated him like filth and any shop he went in security was on him like a rash and treated him as a suspected thief etc etc .
 "well you are out on probation again for shoplifting and your smack habit is pretty heavy at the moment mate"  what exactly do you expect


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I grew up believing all yer scousers were theiving fuckers who's nick yer eyes out of yer head whilst you slept.


Loads of people do, for some strange reason

I'm not quite sure why or how that perception started tbh...I wouldn't say the crime rate in Liverpool was THAT high - although certain areas are worse than others...but you get that anywhere 

Anyone know where the false image of all scousers being car thieves started?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> remember a scouser at a hostel ranting everyone treated him like filth and any shop he went in security was on him like a rash and treated him as a suspected thief etc etc .
> "well you are out on probation again for shoplifting and your smack habit is pretty heavy at the moment mate"  what exactly do you expect


Could have been from anywhere though that person, eh, in any hostel?  Arseholery isn't just limited to scousers


----------



## chio (Jun 2, 2007)

Only place I've ever been beaten up and robbed is Liverpool so it's not exactly top of my list of fab towns


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 2, 2007)

the racist abuse from gobshites on this thread is tedious--why don't all of you engaging it (thankfully not all on the thread) fuck off to the Big Brother house?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Only place I've ever been beaten up and robbed is Liverpool so it's not exactly top of my list of fab towns


Only people who have done all kinds of disgusting, violent and abusive things to me have been men (apart from the mother but thats a species on its own)


Doesn't make men bottom of my list for fab people


----------



## tippee (Jun 2, 2007)

I lived with 2 scousers in Hong kong.

I was sorted for booze, fags, drugs, clothes and anything I fancied from any shop. 

''diesel do - leg it''


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 3, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> If a scouser lived there for years they would become a londoner




just how many years?

I think I've become a londoner....


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jun 3, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Loads of people do, for some strange reason
> 
> I'm not quite sure why or how that perception started tbh...I wouldn't say the crime rate in Liverpool was THAT high - although certain areas are worse than others...but you get that anywhere
> 
> Anyone know where the false image of all scousers being car thieves started?



Crime stats for 2005/06.

Reported crime (per 1000 of population)

Burglary:

Merseyside : 3.6
Manchester : 4.7

Robbery:

Merseyside : 0.4
Manchester : 0.9

Vehicle and other theft:

Merseyside : 9.7
Manchester : 11.6

Sexual Offences:

Merseyside : 0.2
Manchester : 0.3


----------



## northernhord (Jun 3, 2007)

Miss-Shelf said:
			
		

> just how many years?
> 
> I think I've become a londoner....



Once your accent starts fading and that radio 4 estuary accent stats kicking in


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 3, 2007)

yup - I am a londoner now then 
although not when I say love or bus


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 3, 2007)

*Not a 'calm down' in site yet*




			
				Mungy said:
			
		

> nope. steal the bricks, sell em, then buy smack


Surely it's grind up bricks, mix dust with good smack bought from L8, sell dodgy scag back to south end scousers and arty Cheshire set types. 
Nah it's all moved on from the wild north west days. 
"Would you like a £10 bag with those Range Rover hubs my good man?"


----------



## likesfish (Jun 4, 2007)

it just made me laugh whining that your picked on because your a scouser when actually your chaotic lifestyle was the reason you got treated like shit


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2007)

likesfish said:
			
		

> it just made me laugh whining that your picked on because your a scouser when actually your chaotic lifestyle was the reason you got treated like shit


Oh, so the guy actually said it was _because_ he was a scouser?  Vital piece of information missing from your previous post then.  Tut


----------



## likesfish (Jun 4, 2007)

yes sorry my fault             
 "they pick on me because I'm a scouser"
 NO they pick on you cause your a chaotic drug user with a need to shoplift 3 to 400 quids of stuff every day


----------



## slainte (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm sorry but first I don't live in Liverpool but my ex comes from the wirral. I have been to Liverpool quite a few times and being Irish always found that it was the one place where they didn't think I was trying to bomb them. 
I live the south east currently and I found the people of liverpool friendly and approachable and was able to talk to them without any implied shite of being pleasant weither they liked you or not.

If someone has a problem its straight out with it but also the ability to listen...a factor missing here in the south east. Yeah considering I was blatantly racially abused in several positions in the south east for being Irish it is a CREDIT to your country that you have a region where this doesn't occur or worse that "come along now chaps" juxaposition of being "quitely superior" which entails believing that anyone of another nationality is somehow inadequate and comfortable with it.

yeah,liverpool has it "scallies" just like london has its "council rats" etc. but overall a top bunch of people. So piss off slagging them off under other circumstances it would be deemed racist.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 5, 2007)

slainte said:
			
		

> Hmm sorry but first I don't live in Liverpool but my ex comes from the wirral. I have been to Liverpool quite a few times and being Irish always found that it was the one place where they didn't think I was trying to bomb them.
> I live the south east currently and I found the people of liverpool friendly and approachable and was able to talk to them without any implied shite of being pleasant weither they liked you or not.
> 
> If someone has a problem its straight out with it but also the ability to listen...a factor missing here in the south east. Yeah considering I was blatantly racially abused in several positions in the south east for being Irish it is a CREDIT to your country that you have a region where this doesn't occur or worse that "come along now chaps" juxaposition of being "quitely superior" which entails believing that anyone of another nationality is somehow inadequate and comfortable with it.
> ...



If your a bloke, I love you

If your a woman, marry me


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2007)

I like Scousers


----------



## chriswill (Jun 5, 2007)

I like scousers and I'm from Salford.

I don't say it too loud though.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 7, 2007)

alright la


----------



## Pingu (Jun 7, 2007)

slainte said:
			
		

> Hmm sorry but first I don't live in Liverpool but my ex comes from the wirral. I* have been to Liverpool quite a few times and being Irish always found that it was the one place where they didn't think I was trying to bomb them. *I live the south east currently and I found the people of liverpool friendly and approachable and was able to talk to them without any implied shite of being pleasant weither they liked you or not.
> 
> If someone has a problem its straight out with it but also the ability to listen...a factor missing here in the south east. Yeah considering I was blatantly racially abused in several positions in the south east for being Irish it is a CREDIT to your country that you have a region where this doesn't occur or worse that "come along now chaps" juxaposition of being "quitely superior" which entails believing that anyone of another nationality is somehow inadequate and comfortable with it.
> 
> yeah,liverpool has it "scallies" just like london has its "council rats" etc. but overall a top bunch of people. So piss off slagging them off under other circumstances it would be deemed racist.



if you used to go to the Irish centre there was a very good reason for that (alledigly) possibly connected to the same reason it was one of the few places in liverpool that didnt have security provided by "panama jack" that didnt have little accidents...

liverpools ok tbh, i dont like cities in general but its got a lot going for it once you get past the bad stuff.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 7, 2007)

funny, i was gonna start a thread today after hearing some office whinging about "is scouser an offensive term" and now i've decided it clearly isn't.  so no need for a thread.

no idea what o'hara is talking about, but the man's mad anyway.


----------



## Tooter (Jun 21, 2007)

easy kidda! whoot whoot!


----------



## northernhord (Jun 22, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I like scousers and I'm from Salford.
> 
> I don't say it too loud though.



I would say it too loud if you were in Liverpool innit


----------



## obanite (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm from Southport! I'm a posh scouser


----------



## Spion (Jun 22, 2007)

obanite said:
			
		

> I'm from Southport! I'm a posh scouser


 And for ages I thought you must've been from Oban


----------



## obanite (Jun 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> And for ages I thought you must've been from Oban



Born in Oban, got family up there, grew up in Southport (more's the pity)


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2007)

My mum was a scouser (her family were actually Scottish and moved from Glasgow to the Pool in the early part of the 20th century).


----------

